# Talking tha piano symphony music



## Tsubasa (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello, I,m a new member in this forum.
I like classical music and Playing the Piano!

So,What your tha most favorite piano sympohony music?
I want to listen various composer's music especially piano symphony because I want to try its music.
By the way, Rachmaninoff's piano concerto No'2 is the most favorite music for me!


----------



## PhillipPark (Jun 22, 2011)

If by "Piano symphony music", you mean Piano Concertos: my particular favorites are Ravel's "Concerto in G Major" and Rautavaara's "Piano Concerto No. 1". Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

Rachmaninoff D Minor and Pierne C Minor for me!


----------

